# Prices of purple zebra shrimp?



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I've just been offered 10-12 to start off a breeding colony of purple zebra shrimp. My shrimp farm is expanding! I was wondering what a fair price for 10-12 of these guys would be....? Just got bit by the the shrimp breeding bug, but I don't know much about prices of these guys. All I have are some CRS and RCS, but none of the other cool kinds. 

Here's a few of Wood's pictures of the purple zebra shrimp for anyone who's interested: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp/50123-my-new-purple-zebra-shrimp.html?highlight=purple


----------



## Sowilu (Aug 4, 2007)

What is the minimum tank required? Would love to have some of this guys in my tank!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

bump!

10 characters.


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

With these shrimp it is tricky to determine the price. The Purple Zebras that I have were captive bred when I got them. I prefer captive bred rather than wilds.

There are purple zebras for sale elsewhere for very cheap coming out of asia (around $8 each), however I do not think that they are captive bred. Good luck. 

-Ryan


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Jul 16, 2007)

I got 40 wilds for $200 so I paid $5 a shrimp


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Jul 16, 2007)

lol just a FYI for everyone DONT BUY WILDS if you want to breed them


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Why not?

10 characters.


----------



## saganco (Jan 5, 2007)

Because they die so quickly? I read that if you MUST have wilds, breed them as fast as you can because the mortality rate is terrible. Correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Jul 16, 2007)

exatcly, Mine are in a 20 gallon tank with ADA aquasoil and a Eheim canister filter made for up to 35 gallons (same setup as my CRS tank which is doing awesome!) I have had them for 4 days now and have lost around 8 to 10 already.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

saganco said:


> Because they die so quickly? I read that if you MUST have wilds, breed them as fast as you can because the mortality rate is terrible. Correct me if I'm wrong...





jazzlvr123 said:


> exatcly, Mine are in a 20 gallon tank with ADA aquasoil and a Eheim canister filter made for up to 35 gallons (same setup as my CRS tank which is doing awesome!) I have had them for 4 days now and have lost around 8 to 10 already.



The mortality rate for the wilds, or for the first generation shrimp that come from the wilds? I'm guessing the mortality rate for the wilds is high.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Jul 16, 2007)

if the F1's are born in an aquarium initially you are okay, its the shrimps that are pulled from the wild and thrown into your tank that cause problems


----------



## saganco (Jan 5, 2007)

I never can tell from the pics - are the PZ's REALLY purple? And better question, do the offspring keep the color for many generations or does the color "come and go" at random like some of the other shrimps? What is the generally accepted price range to purchase these shrimp for? And last, are they pretty easy to breed? Wanting something more unusual than my RCS for a second shrimp tank...


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

I have had the same 11 Purple Zebras that I initially received for over a month. Mine are captive bred and are healthy. Wilds are more prone to death because they are heavily stressed being pulled from the wild, transported, bagged, re-bagged, several different water parameters, etc. Captive bred shrimp are the best you can do for yourself. Do not succumb to the ultra cheap prices of the shrimp you see from elsewhere. There is a reason why they are cheap, they cost nothing but a net to catch. 

Yes, Purple Zebras are really purple:


----------



## saganco (Jan 5, 2007)

wood said:


> I have had the same 11 Purple Zebras that I initially received for over a month. Mine are captive bred and are healthy.


But you've not had time yet with only a month to see if the offspring for several generations are "still" purple or if you bought the "high grade" - right? I would be interested in someone who's raised them for quite a while to chime in as well on this topic.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Jul 16, 2007)

well woods probably the most qualified person youll find to tackle this subject


----------



## saganco (Jan 5, 2007)

I rather suspected such - but still would like to have some generational track record for these shrimp...


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

Yes unfortunately until I get babies from my Purple Zebras I will not be able to comment on offspring, etc.

However, they do breed true (colors stay the same) from what I have heard from the breeder I received these from. I will definitely keep everyone updated.

-Ryan


----------



## saganco (Jan 5, 2007)

Cool - thanks Ryan, I will keep these shrimp in mind for a future project.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Jul 16, 2007)

Holy crap!! I don’t know how I did it but i did..... 4 new F1's found in my tank this evening yaya! The initial loss was a real bummer but now the population is steady and rising WOOHOO!


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

jazzlvr123 said:


> Holy crap!! I don’t know how I did it but i did..... 4 new F1's found in my tank this evening yaya! The initial loss was a real bummer but now the population is steady and rising WOOHOO!


what size are they?


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

jazzlvr123 said:


> Holy crap!! I don’t know how I did it but i did..... 4 new F1's found in my tank this evening yaya! The initial loss was a real bummer but now the population is steady and rising WOOHOO!


You may be mistaken....

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp/51267-purple-zebra-shrimp-larvae-8-27-a.html


----------

